# Gotta love those Virginians



## bowgy

Sorry :!:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

I concur!


----------



## k2muskie

Consider me old and crusty and hopefully a little wiser because of it... but for me I don't consider this humor nor do I consider it 'really' knowing about all the peoples of Islam. 

Not all people of Islam fall into this pictorial and based on the flag in the back window I think you know the potential character of this fine law abiding US citizen I'm sure ...just like any group of people you'll have fanatics and to label all peoples as one of the same is pure ignorance. Sad, sad, sad....


----------



## proutdoors

k2muskie said:


> Consider me old and crusty and hopefully a little wiser because of it... but for me I don't consider this humor nor do I consider it 'really' knowing about all the peoples of Islam.
> 
> Not all people of Islam fall into this pictorial and based on the flag in the back window I think you know the potential character of this fine law abiding US citizen I'm sure ...just like any group of people you'll have fanatics and to label all peoples as one of the same is pure ignorance. Sad, sad, sad....


Sorry but I find YOUR words ironic. You say, "to label all peoples as one of the same is pure ignorance." Yet, YOU did just that with the rebel flag covering his back window. :?


----------



## k2muskie

proutdoors said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider me old and crusty and hopefully a little wiser because of it... but for me I don't consider this humor nor do I consider it 'really' knowing about all the peoples of Islam.
> 
> Not all people of Islam fall into this pictorial and based on the flag in the back window I think you know the potential character of this fine law abiding US citizen I'm sure ...just like any group of people you'll have fanatics and to label all peoples as one of the same is pure ignorance. Sad, sad, sad....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I find YOUR words ironic. You say, "to label all peoples as one of the same is pure ignorance." Yet, YOU did just that with the rebel flag covering his back window. :?
Click to expand...

Ah yes my friend but I qualified it with the key word 'potential' now didn't I??? So not really ironic is it...but one could see it that way I guess but I don't...as I said 'potential character'...just amazing I don't see the real American Flag anywhere on this vehicle...guess I may have missed that...oh well my bad. :wink: :wink:


----------



## bowgy

> K2 wrote: *Consider me old and crusty *and hopefully a little wiser because of it... but for me I don't consider this humor nor do I consider it 'really' knowing about all the peoples of Islam.
> 
> Not all people of Islam fall into this pictorial and based on the flag in the back window I think you know the potential character of this fine law abiding US citizen I'm sure ...just like any group of people you'll have fanatics and to label all peoples as one of the same is pure ignorance. Sad, sad, sad....


Man you got that right, lighten up a little, it wasn't the message that was funny :roll: 
It was that some handicapped hillbilly would drive around with that on his truck.
Oh well it looses it humor when you have to explain it.


----------



## Ryfly

There is a big difference between Muslims. The radicals want to kill all of the infidels and take over the world whereas the moderates just want to kill the Jews. Big difference.

In all fairness I have heard of an Imam that totally rejects all violence in the name of Islam. Of course he has to have constant security around him because of all the people who want to kill him for such blasphemy. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish

Not to add too much fuel to this potenially volitile discussion. But the first thing that I thought was I sure wouldn't want to see something to the effect of "Everything I need to know about Mormons I learned at Mountain Meadows."


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

I guess I missed the boat. I took it as the owner not having any desire to explore that religion any further. Big difference between the mountain meadows and 9/11 there Gary. The church has denounced that sad day in history and tried to distance itself from that. On the other hand muslims around the world have embraced and applauded the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> Not to add too much fuel to this potenially volitile discussion. But the first thing that I thought was I sure wouldn't want to see something to the effect of "Everything I need to know about Mormons I learned at Mountain Meadows."


That is a wide chasm you just leaped Gary. :? :roll:


----------



## GaryFish

proutdoors said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to add too much fuel to this potenially volitile discussion. But the first thing that I thought was I sure wouldn't want to see something to the effect of "Everything I need to know about Mormons I learned at Mountain Meadows."
> 
> 
> 
> That is a wide chasm you just leaped Gary. :? :roll:
Click to expand...

You are correct Pro. It is a wide chasm. It is hard to understand the feelings/perspectives of Mountain Meadows 150 years removed. Especially from the side of the story I've seen that event. It took well over a century for the church to formally denounce that very sad day. Outside of Mormondom though - Mountain Meadows was viewed/portrayed by many as a near terrorist attack agains some innocent travelers. I do know that many faithful saints saw Mountain Meadows as major paybacks for the slaughters on the saints in the midwest.

As aweful as Mountain Meadows was, and for whatever caused it, or any of that, I certainly hope that the entire religion wouldn't be condemned over that event. I guess that is why I drew the comparison.


----------



## orvis1

I am sorry I thought this was the HUMOR section...


----------



## k2muskie

bowgy said:


> K2 wrote: *Consider me old and crusty *and hopefully a little wiser because of it... but for me I don't consider this humor nor do I consider it 'really' knowing about all the peoples of Islam.
> 
> Not all people of Islam fall into this pictorial and based on the flag in the back window I think you know the potential character of this fine law abiding US citizen I'm sure ...just like any group of people you'll have fanatics and to label all peoples as one of the same is pure ignorance. Sad, sad, sad....
> 
> 
> 
> Man you got that right, lighten up a little, it wasn't the message that was funny :roll:
> It was that some *handicapped* hillbilly would drive around with that on his truck.
> Oh well it looses it humor when you have to explain it.
Click to expand...

Never noted the handicapped sign painted on the pavement as one's eye wasn't drawn to that by this photo.

I also believe others possibly didn't 'note' the parking being labeled handicap...could be wrong on that assumption though.

However even though I never noted the handicap sign...obviously if it (handicap) were really intended to be noted the fine photographer would've ensured it was MORE in the pic. Don't cha THINK??? :roll:

The message was clear to me what was being portrayed in this photo...and it wasn't the 'handicap' parking spot being the center of this fine photo-op... because it's really kinda covered up by the 'vehicle'. Maybe just a bad photographer then... -Ov-

Also just because this individual is parked in a handicap spot doesn't mean they're handicapped. I don't see it on the plate and I can't see a little hang-down from the rear view mirror because of the rear window sun screen doesn't allow it to be seen. But I do see all kinds of other flags but no 'handicap' indication...besides the little that shows from under the vehicle.

So what is the real message of this photo???...the individual parked in a handicap spot...or was the real message what the photographer ensured they had quite centered in the photo and the wording on the tail-gate is very readable.

But we do agree on one thing I'm old and crusty... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> As aweful as Mountain Meadows was, and for whatever caused it, or any of that, I certainly hope that the entire religion wouldn't be condemned over that event. I guess that is why I drew the comparison.


Mountain Meadows was 150+ years ago, 9-11 was less than a decade ago, and Muslims all over the world are committing terrorists acts TODAY. If you can make a relevant link to the two you can make a link to just about anything. :?

As for k2, the rebel flag as different meanings for different people. I have relatives in Georgia that have rebel flags and yet I find them no more racists than someone such as your self. Many see the rebel flag as a symbol of state rights and taking a stand for ones beliefs.

And, lastly, as pointed out by orvis, this is the HUMOR section. :roll: :roll:


----------



## bowgy

> Outside of Mormondom though - Mountain Meadows was viewed/portrayed by many as a near terrorist attack agains some innocent travelers. I do know that many faithful saints saw Mountain Meadows as major paybacks for the slaughters on the saints in the midwest.


What few seem to forget is that the United States was at war with Utah at the time.


----------



## bowgy

> However even though I never noted the handicap sign...obviously if it (handicap) were really intended to be noted the fine photographer would've ensured it was MORE in the pic. Don't cha THINK???


Funny, noticed the flag in the back window but not the handicap parking -Ov-


----------



## k2muskie

bowgy said:


> However even though I never noted the handicap sign...obviously if it (handicap) were really intended to be noted the fine photographer would've ensured it was MORE in the pic. Don't cha THINK???
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, noticed the flag in the back window but not the handicap parking -Ov-
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: HUMOR Guess my eyes weren't focused on looking at the ground the vehicle was parked on. And I still won't buy that for a plumb-nickle...as being the centerpiece of this photo. 
HUMOR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: but if you find it as humor that's all that counts in the eyes of the beholder...I didn't see it as humor in my eyes....we can agree to disagree on the humor aspect of this now can't we. HUMOR :mrgreen: :mrgreen:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## bowgy

> we can agree to disagree


Yup!
Heck I think alot of things are funny, I think you are funny, your posts crack me up quite often. That is what I love about this forum, it makes me laugh a lot, I enjoy human nature and the differences in people and how they react to different things.

I didn't know that this thread would be so much fun.

Thanks to all who have commented.

bowgy


----------



## k2muskie

bowgy said:


> we can agree to disagree
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> Heck I think alot of things are funny, I think you are funny, your posts crack me up quite often. That is what I love about this forum, it makes me laugh a lot, I enjoy human nature and the differences in people and how they react to different things.
> 
> Great to have a sense of humor and I couldn't agree with you more especially about human nature in all it's diversities and differences...that's what makes humans so unique just wish more folks could or rather yet share those qualities.
> 
> Glad we can agree to disagree...nothing at all wrong with that by me... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Have a great evening bowgy!! :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Huge29

Now that we are looking at this analytically; I noticed that there is a symbol on the left side of the plate and figured that this pic has made the rounds as many do. Sure enough, I found the following meaning of the plate that was reportedly banned by the state:


> there's a secret Nazi supremacist message in there. The 14 stands for the fourteen words of the cutesy old David Lane adage "We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children." The CV stands for "Confederate veteran," because apparently this truck owner is 172 years old. And the 8s stand for the eighth letter of the alphabet, H. Doubled together they are Heil Hitler.


----------



## orvis1

k2muskie said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However even though I never noted the handicap sign...obviously if it (handicap) were really intended to be noted the fine photographer would've ensured it was MORE in the pic. Don't cha THINK???
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, noticed the flag in the back window but not the handicap parking -Ov-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: HUMOR Guess my eyes weren't focused on looking at the ground the vehicle was parked on. And I still won't buy that for a plumb-nickle...as being the centerpiece of this photo.
> HUMOR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: but if you find it as humor that's all that counts in the eyes of the beholder...I didn't see it as humor in my eyes....we can agree to disagree on the humor aspect of this now can't we. HUMOR :mrgreen: :mrgreen:   :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

K2 I think you took my comment wrong. My intentions were that this is the humor section and not the politics/religion section. Sorry if I offended...


----------



## k2muskie

orvis1 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However even though I never noted the handicap sign...obviously if it (handicap) were really intended to be noted the fine photographer would've ensured it was MORE in the pic. Don't cha THINK???
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, noticed the flag in the back window but not the handicap parking -Ov-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: HUMOR Guess my eyes weren't focused on looking at the ground the vehicle was parked on. And I still won't buy that for a plumb-nickle...as being the centerpiece of this photo.
> HUMOR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: but if you find it as humor that's all that counts in the eyes of the beholder...I didn't see it as humor in my eyes....we can agree to disagree on the humor aspect of this now can't we. HUMOR :mrgreen: :mrgreen:   :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K2 I think you took my comment wrong. My intentions were that this is the humor section and not the politics/religion section. Sorry if I offended...
Click to expand...

Hey orvis1 I wasn't offended at all and I agree this is a HUMOR section.

Now based on the intel GF provided how about this link...not to draw this out...

http://j-walkblog.com/index.php?/weblog/posts/14cv88/


----------



## bowgy

Could be true, but better give his side of the story too.



> he has Jewish relatives and there's no way he has anything to do with Hitler or Nazis. He says the digits, 14 and 88, are the car numbers of his favorite NASCAR drivers _ not references to the phrase "Heil Hitler" or a white supremacist credo. He says the plate featuring the logo of the Sons of Confederate Veterans honors a forefather who served during the Civil War.


 http://www.wtop.com/?sid=1939760&nid=25

Never know what to believe :|


----------



## bowgy

To Mods;
Sorry, this pic was apparantly offensive, didn't mean to be, the humor was lost because of the topic, the humor was meant to be someone driving around with something like this on his truck.

Please lock this since it is the humor section and not political or religious forum.

Or remove it all together.

Thanks


----------



## GaryFish

No Problem Bowgy. I'll lock this as per your request. 

GaryFish


----------

